# ZW score



## Liesje

How do these work? It's some calculation based on the parents, no? How do you calculate it or know what it is?


----------



## JKlatsky

I *believe* it's actually a function of the progeny. The better the hip scores of the progeny, the better the ZW#

Check this-
http://nobleheimgermanshepherds.com/German_Terminology.htm


----------



## Liesje

I think I found the answer - at birth it's the average of the parents, and then it changes once the dog is a-stamped, changed again when progeny are a-stamped.

I'm just curious, though I can't find the score for Nikon's mother. Is there a database? I know her SV number, and the sire's ZW score is 66.


----------



## phgsd

Here's the database








http://www.schaeferhunde.de/site/index.php?id=688


----------



## angelaw

http://www.schaeferhund.de/ My internet is slow right now, but click on the dog, then look for the one that says HD you can enter name, number, etc

And yes, initially it's the parents 2 numbers combined then divided for the offspring. Once the pups start to get xrayed, the numbers can go up or down. Typically not alot unless really really bad.


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: phgsdHere's the database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.schaeferhunde.de/site/index.php?id=688


Thanks!! I could not find it anywhere, but I got the number from your link.

So Nikon is 76 until he gets his a-stamp, neat.


----------



## wolfstraum

I would only use the ZW as a rough guide.....it does not take into account hip ratings done anywhere else. If a dog has a low/high birth number, it can be exported, bred in another county, and none of the progeny entered into the database - and the number listed can be very misleading!

Basha, being Belgian born and rated there, got a 100....one pup of her first litter was breed surveyed, and got a 100....so her number stayed high. Looks not so good! BUT - looking at OFAs, she has produced 2 OFA Excellents, 3 or 4 OFA Goods and a OFA Fair - those done as 'a' normals and 'a' fast normal would drop her number significantly.........the reverse is true - a dog who had a bunch of dogs fail would push the ZW up, but it does not happen!

Best to look at both listings and then decide if the dog is a good or bad risk

Lee


----------



## Smithie86

For our dogs that we brought over with an "a" stamp, we redid with OFA. We just did Quasi - OFA good and elbows clear.

We do have a copy of their orginal xrays (all were "a1"), but take the extra step.


----------



## Liesje

I'll be doing the a-stamp as soon as I have money (probably Nov at the earliest) and then do OFAs in addition at age two. Prelims looked fine, but I'm paranoid and like to cover all bases, plus I think it's good for the breeder to see results from the progeny.


----------

